# Einspeisung  Schaltschrank. Was für ein Kabel?



## Dario (29 Februar 2012)

*Hallo Zusammen,

wie muss ein Schaltschrank eingespeist werden (Leitung zwischen Kraftverteiler und Schaltschrank)?

Soll es mit einem NYM Kabel gemacht werden oder kann es ein z.B. Ölflex 110 sein.
Gibt es eine Norm?

Für die Norm-Nr. bzw. ein Zitat wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Ich muss eine Anlage freigeben/abnehmen.

Schaltschrank ist "festgeschraubt" und "bewegt" sich nicht.

Danke für Unterstützung.

mgG
Dario*


----------



## TimoK (29 Februar 2012)

Ein paar mehr Info's wären nicht ganz verkehrt, Außenbereich, Innenbereich, ölhaltige Umgebung, UV-Einwirkung?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du eine Montage im Innenbereich ohne große Störeinflüsse meinst. Hierbei hätte ich bei beiden Varianten keine Probleme, NYM ist in der Industrie weniger verwendet, im Gebäudebereich aber der absolute Standard. Da der Schrank keinen Vibrationen ausgesetzt ist und fest montiert ist, reicht eine massive Zuleitung aus, es muss nichts flexibles sein.

Die Ölflexleitung ist ebenfalls für feste Verlegung geeignet, kann aber auch bei flexibler Anwendung genutzt werden. Die Leitung ist teurer als NYM, wenn es aber schon in Ölflex 110 verlegt ist kannst du das problemlos so lassen - vorausgesetzt die Umgebungsbedingungen passen.

Link zum Ölflex 110 inkl. Anwendung:

http://www.lappkabel.de/index.php?id=749812

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Dario (29 Februar 2012)

[h=4]Hallo Timo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Anlage (Schaltschränke) sind in einer Halle. Es geht hier um einen Automobilhersteller. Bereich Montage.


Der Lieferant der neuen Anlage will Ölflex einsetzten. Er begründet es mit dem Auszug aus dem Lapp Katalog.
Alle Kollegen sind überzeugt dass die Einspeisung mit NYM zu machen ist. Im Werk sind mehrere Anlagen mit NYM eingespeist. Leider keiner kann es (schriftlich) begründen. [/h][h=4][/h][h=4]Ich benötige eine VDE / DIN  Norm etc. 
Entweder Kollegen oder Lieferant hat recht. [/h]* 
Gruß**

Dario*


----------



## TimoK (29 Februar 2012)

Ich würde aus der Ferne sagen beide haben Recht  Es gibt hierbei nicht schwarz und weiß, sondern viele Wege, die trotzdem korrekt und normgerecht zum Ziel kommen. Ich möchte mal beispielhaft die Typen NYY oder NYCWY ins Rennen werfen, auch damit ist es gestattet, trotzdem sind die anderen nicht gleich verboten.

Lapp gibt die feste Verlegung als passendes Anwendungsgebiet an, daher finde ich die Begründung vom Lieferanten i.O. Wenn andere Hersteller vorher das Ganze mit NYM installiert haben ist das auch ok, warum schreibt ihr das denn jetzt dem Lieferanten nicht einfach vor, was ihr gerne haben möchtet? Wenn die Leitungen noch nicht installiert sind sollte das doch kein Problem darstellen, oder? 

Gruß
Timo

P.S. Es sind übrigens Leitungen und keine Kabel, Kabel liegen unter der Erde, Leitungen oberhalb! ;-)


----------



## jora (29 Februar 2012)

Hi Dario,



Dario schrieb:


> *
> Die Anlage (Schaltschränke) sind in einer Halle. Es geht hier um einen Automobilhersteller. Bereich Montage.*



Automobilhersteller haben oft auch noch eigene Vorgaben für die Ausführung und da sind die dann besonders fordernd. Ich würde an deiner Stelle das mit dem Automobilhersteller noch abklären.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tommi (29 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

also die EN 60204-1 (elekrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen, Kapitel 5, Netzanschlüsse)
schreibt da nichts Spezielles vor, nur das übliche, was schon von den
Kollegen gesagt wurde.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Dario (1 März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke Euch.
Ich habe die Antwort gefunden:

"Die Ölflex Leitung kann für eine Energieeinspeisung nicht verwendet werden, da nicht die Farbkennzeichnung gem. DIN 0293 verwendet wird."

L1= braun, L2 =schwarz, L3= grau.
Ölflex hat durchnummerierte schwarze Adern.

Gruß 
Dario


----------



## TimoK (1 März 2012)

Es gibt Ölflex auch in farblich unterschiedlichen Adern, mit Ölflex 100 geht es wieder!

http://www.lappkabel.de/index.php?id=749806 

Aber das musst du ja nicht dem Lieferanten erzählen, wenn du lieber NYM möchtest. ;-)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (1 März 2012)

Dario schrieb:


> "Die Ölflex Leitung kann für eine Energieeinspeisung nicht verwendet werden, da nicht die Farbkennzeichnung gem. DIN 0293 verwendet wird."
> 
> L1= braun, L2 =schwarz, L3= grau.
> Ölflex hat durchnummerierte schwarze Adern.



In VDE0100-510 (514.3) wird zwar prinzipiell die Kennzeichnung der Leiter nach DIN VDE0198 gefordert, wenn du schon Normen zitieren willst, dann wenigstens RICHTIG,
aber in VDE0100-520 (521.7.2.2) ist die Verwendung von Flexiblen Leitungen a) Erlaubt und b) in bestimmten Fällen (beweglich, vorübergehend abbaubar...) sogar explizit gefordert.

Also rein nach den Normen wäre das einzige was du fordern kannst, das die verwendete Leitung Farben haben musst,
wie Timo aber richtig anmerkt, hat dich das bei deiner ursprünglichen Fragestellung nicht im geringsten weitergebracht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dario (1 März 2012)

[h=4]Hallo Manuel,

danke für die Antwort aber:
- Ich habe keine Norm Zitiert sondern meine Antwort formuliert.
- Es handelt sich hier um keine bewegliche Anlage, was ich oben geschrieben habe
- Natürlich gibt es Ölflex mit Farben. Es ist aber Ölflex ÖLFLEX 100 und nich ÖLFLEX 110 wie ich oben geschrieben habe 

Wenn wir schon die Kollegen beraten, sollten wir die Beiträge komplett und genau  lesen

Gruß Dario[/h]


----------



## MSB (1 März 2012)

Dario schrieb:


> *- Es handelt sich hier um keine bewegliche Anlage, was ich oben geschrieben habe*


*
Spielt für die Problematik absolut keine Rolle ... wenn Beweglich MUSS, wenn nicht kann ...

*


Dario schrieb:


> * - Natürlich gibt es Ölflex mit Farben. Es ist aber Ölflex ÖLFLEX 100 und nich ÖLFLEX 110 wie ich oben geschrieben habe *


*
DU hast bei genauem LESEN  *


> *oder kann es ein z.B. Ölflex 110 sein.*


* geschrieben, davon das das Kabel schon auf der Baustelle liegt steht da nichts.
*
Ergo solltest du deinen eigenen Text nochmal lesen ...


----------



## TimoK (1 März 2012)

Ich denke sämtliche Antworten waren fachlich fundiert und sollten dir Hinweise geben. Es wird dir keiner mehr die Antwort geben, dass es verboten ist - es ist nämlich erlaubt. Entweder du bist damit zufrieden, oder du versucht auf einem anderen Weg deinen Lieferanten zur NYM-Leitung zu bewegen, immerhin bekommt er von dir das Geld für seine Arbeit.

Ich glaube schon, dass alle hier die Beiträge genau gelesen haben. Dir ist sicherlich nicht entgangen, das MSB schreibt dass es unter a) erlaubt ist. Der Hinweis b) ist nur ein weiterer Anwendungsfall, der ja nun mal für dich nicht relevant ist, für die Nachwelt vielleicht schon.
Zudem hast du nicht explixit Ölflex110 genannt, sondern als Beispiel aufgeführt. Und diese beiden Typen sind jetzt nicht so grundverschieden, dass man darauf nicht hinweisen darf.

Nimm es also hin, dass es so ist. Aber nur weil deine eigene Meinung nicht als Ergebnis herauskommt sind die Beiträge noch lange nicht schlecht...

Gruß
Timo

Edit: MSB War schneller!


----------

